# NVIDIA To Unveil GeForce GTX 400 Series at PAX



## btarunr (Feb 22, 2010)

NVIDIA built a fair bit of hype over the weekend on Twitter, when it said that come Monday, it would make a "major announcement". It turns out that the company will unveil its GeForce GTX 400 series graphics card at the PAX East gaming event to be held in late March, on the 26th, 31 days away at the time of preparing this report. The PAX East event will be held in Boston, United States. 

NVIDIA will unveil two of its high-end, next-generation graphics cards based on the GeForce GTX 480 and GeForce GTX 470. Being DirectX 11 compliant marks that generation shift. An American online retailer listed the GeForce GTX 480 for US $699 on pre-order.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Binge (Feb 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> [...] An American online retailer listed the GeForce GTX 480 for US $699 on pre-order.
> 
> [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-02-22/90a_thm.jpg[/URL]



omfgwtfbbq $699?  Go screw yourself NV


----------



## DarthCyclonis (Feb 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> omfgwtfbbq $699?  Go screw yourself NV



LOL.

Fermi is probably nothing more then the G92 chip with DX11 added to it. Like them adding 10.1 to the G200.


Nvidia management is in a dream world.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad I'm not at NVidia working on the Fermi project...


----------



## Howard (Feb 22, 2010)

nVidia embarrassed me !!!


----------



## csendesmark (Feb 22, 2010)

dont rush that, you have to wait for the first professional reviews (by TPU)


----------



## tonyd223 (Feb 22, 2010)

Haf 922 with green fans - me likey!


----------



## shevanel (Feb 22, 2010)

So what if you'll be in your bedroom broke and sweaty this summer! You'll have the_ best_!


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2010)

So the "Major Announcement" is an announcement of a future product to be announced sometime at the end of next month with no announcement of what it actually is and no announement of when the common Nvidia user will actually be able to get one. Amazing! Nvidia surely has done it again. Somebody give them the Nobel prize now!


----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> So the "Major Announcement" is an announcement of a future product to be announced sometime at the end of next month with no announcement of what it actually is and no announement of when the common Nvidia user will actually be able to get one. Amazing! Nvidia surely has done it again. Somebody give them the Nobel prize now!



Yeah, with so much ridiculous spin and stalling, it's looking like nvidia are really fkd (Charlie's benchmark article) over this product. It'll be another 2900 XT like I feared.  At least I can console myself with the thought that I'll get a lot more value out of my excellent GTX 285.


----------



## human_error (Feb 22, 2010)

well i, for one, welcome nvidia to september 2009 (when this should have launched). we've been expecting you...

it's going to be very interesting to see how these perform. they'd better beat the 5k series, especially with them only being 6 months ahead of ATi's 6k series which is a whole new arcitecture.


----------



## Icejon (Feb 22, 2010)

tonyd223 said:


> Haf 922 with green fans - me likey!



I really like the green color with the HAF 922. I wish 200mm Cooler Master green LED fans were available.


----------



## F2K (Feb 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-02-22/90a_thm.jpg[/URL]








lol


----------



## AkumAone (Feb 22, 2010)

*???*

The listed price doesn`t look like a Fermi card price, it looks more like a "same product line price"(or something like that). They just copied the price from another 2GB GDDR5 card, namely Ati HD5970 with 50% lower discount.


----------



## Tartaros (Feb 22, 2010)

It seems in planet nvidia they don't know here in planet earth we are in crisis... In my next reeincarnation I want to born there.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 22, 2010)

Until we see multiple documented benchmarks, we still know relatively nothing about these new cards from NVIDIA.

But if things were going well, they wouldn't make a 'major' announcement about a future announcement.

Thought this image from madshrimps was hilarious.


----------



## Dyno (Feb 22, 2010)

So they are just going to skip the 300 series? I thought the Fermi's were the GTX 300 series cards, right?


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 22, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> Until we see multiple documented benchmarks, we still know relatively nothing about these new cards from NVIDIA.
> 
> But if things were going well, they wouldn't make a 'major' announcement about a future announcement.
> 
> ...




That's classic --

@ Dyno - the 300 series cards are just for OEM.  So, I guess then it means that the 100's have been renamed to the 300's....


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> NVIDIA built a fair bit of hype over the weekend on Twitter, when it said that come Monday, it would make a "major announcement". It turns out that the company will unveil its GeForce GTX 400 series graphics card at the PAX East gaming event to be held in late March, on the 26th, 31 days away at the time of preparing this report. The PAX East event will be held in Boston, United States.
> 
> NVIDIA will unveil two of its high-end, next-generation graphics cards based on the GeForce GTX 480 and GeForce GTX 470. Being DirectX 11 compliant marks that generation shift. An American online retailer listed the GeForce GTX 480 for US $699 on pre-order.
> 
> [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-02-22/90a_thm.jpg[/URL]



BTA:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1747492&postcount=60

Wile E:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1747507&postcount=61

Remember when I said 649$? I really meant 700$


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2010)

Dyno said:


> So they are just going to skip the 300 series? I thought the Fermi's were the GTX 300 series cards, right?



The two new Fermi cards will be GTX470 and GTX480. Given Nvidia's record, I would assume they will rename the GTX&GTS 2 series cards to the 3 series.




Nick89 said:


> BTA:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1747492&postcount=60
> 
> Wile E:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1747507&postcount=61



Too soon for that yet. One website posting fake cards for sale on thier site doesn't constitute retail pricing.

Oh, make sure you have your "Fermi Approved" case, so your cards won't melt the rest of your components. http://forums.legitreviews.com/about25148.html


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> The two new Fermi cards will be GTX470 and GTX480. Given Nvidia's record, I would assume they will rename the GTX&GTS 2 series cards to the 3 series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWw.  

I still think it will be around 650$ for a GTX480.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2010)

The fact of the matter is it'll be listed over $500 and it'll still sell.  It'll probably make alot of people jealous and end up selling to more people.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> So the "Major Announcement" is an announcement of a future product to be announced sometime at the end of next month with no announcement of what it actually is and no announement of when the common Nvidia user will actually be able to get one. Amazing! Nvidia surely has done it again. Somebody give them the Nobel prize now!



funny the cards dont even have there specs listed yet,and your getting flustered


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> funny the cards dont even have there specs listed yet,and your getting flustered



Huh? This has nothing to do about specs? I'm just as excited to see these cards as the rest of us. I was anticipating some information today instead of more smoke up my butt.  

Funny you picked my post to troll on, even though your comment has nothing to do with mine? I'm not flustered in the least. I find this heavily entertaining. You are an interesting fellow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2010)

i am assuming that is Boston, Mass not Boston, Texas 

if these cards are truly going to be that price then i will be pissed. why not offer a mid-range alternative. nvidia is starting to piss me off!


----------



## tonyd223 (Feb 22, 2010)

F2K said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/2lkshls.jpg
> lol



LOL - then choked...


----------



## crow1001 (Feb 22, 2010)

Going on reports their top card will not be much better than a 5870, the fact they can't even give us performance figures and instead give some naff announcement about making an announcement confirms this. NV fanboys prepare to set sail on the NV boat of fail..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am assuming that is Boston, Mass not Boston, Texas
> 
> if these cards are truly going to be that price then i will be pissed. why not offer a mid-range alternative. nvidia is starting to piss me off!



have patience young rhino the high end always comes first


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 22, 2010)

*Additional information*

I've been reading their article and here is what they are indicating (no it's not from Charlie this time):

Fermi won't be seen until sometime in May 2010, (Q2 of FY 2011) 
Delay is the result of bug(s) or thermal related issues
They know the specs and performance numbers but wouldn't state them. However, did state that clock frequencies (650 MHz) is lower then expected and it has an effect  on performance (hint, hint).  They also indicate that the 470 and 480 will be competitive towards the 5850 and 5870.  But did indicate that 470/480 won't be a knock out.  Indicating that ATI's offering in performance is superb. They are not sure if 650 MHz will be the final clock rate though.
ATI will have re-spun and re-binned their upcoming products (clocks, etc) to compete 
GF100 is using A3 making this the 3rd revision indicating a problem
No information regarding power consumption

source


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 22, 2010)

F2K said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/2lkshls.jpg
> lol



LOL new avvy !!


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> have patience young rhino the high end always comes first



High end isn't here yet. Do you know when we will see any mainstream cards from Nvidia, you see to be some sort of representative?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2010)

it doesnt really matter in the end. there arent that many dx11 capable games right now and the ones that are dont look any different then their dx10 counterparts. also, i am running gtx280s in SLI and i can max every dx10 game out there at 1920x0180. so in my mind there really is no rush. im just mad at nvidia for not offering a mid range card after they pushed back the date again and again and again...


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it doesnt really matter in the end. there arent that many dx11 capable games right now and the ones that are dont look any different then their dx10 counterparts..



Dirt 2 looks much better than it's DX9 counterpart. No there isn't a lot of DX11 games, but it's already more popular than DX10 (DX9.1) was. If I was running GTX280's in SLi I would have no reason to change either.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2010)

this is how i feel...


----------



## -FOG- (Feb 22, 2010)

ur right FIT, to SLI these it takes kinda alot for most of us and I assume their gonna draw alot of juice too..


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sure the retailer withdrew the listing? When I click http://www.sabrepc.com/p-174-xfx-geforce-gtx-480-2gb-gddr5-pci-express-x16-retail.aspx it asks me for a username and password....

Also how come it's going to be unveiled March 26th? What about the Fermi demo at the last CES? Perhaps I'm misunderstanding but wasn't that intended as an 'unveiling' or is a 'sneek-peek' something different?


----------



## _33 (Feb 22, 2010)

ATI HD5890 please


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I'm sure the retailer withdrew the listing? When I click http://www.sabrepc.com/p-174-xfx-geforce-gtx-480-2gb-gddr5-pci-express-x16-retail.aspx it asks me for a username and password....
> 
> Also how come it's going to be unveiled March 26th? What about the Fermi demo at the last CES? Perhaps I'm misunderstanding but wasn't that intended as an 'unveiling' or is a 'sneek-peek' something different?



EDIT: it is back up and still advertised


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am more of an ATI fan, but still..... we need competition. Properly priced competition! I don't want a mid range g-card to start costing $300 .


----------



## hat (Feb 22, 2010)

September? Aww, but they said Q1 2010....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## edilee012 (Feb 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> omfgwtfbbq $699?  Go screw yourself NV



I have found the comments here amusing given teh fact that alot of folks here possible have an ATI 5970 in their machine that also costs $699. Until there are actual prices listed on merchants websites we should play "wait and see". That sabrepc site looks extremely fishy to me and is not able to be navigated to...getting a Windows pop up asking for a password before any page loads.

While trying to find more info on this card release I ran across on old web page back from when the 7800XT (think it was XT model but it was a 7800) was about to be released and the pricing was $849. When I purchased my 8800 GTS 512's the 8800 Ultra was selling for $800 and it was not a new product at that time.

We have no performance specs and really absolutely hardly any info to go on for Nvidia's new cards but from what Nvidia wants us to believe about the Fermi performance then $700 will be justified if it performs at or close to a 5970.

I am a fan of Nvidia products and as history shows us Nvidia products have always out performed ATI product and this has never changed. If both ATI and Nvidia have equally performing products on similar platforms then we as customers will win due to price cuts.

We need more info on these cards before we can draw any conclusion and I hope they deliver the performance Nvidia is leading us to believe they will as well as taking video card technology to a whole new level. Now we wait for the first benchmarks on these cards to surface.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

WHy do you think he was laughing about it then!?:shadedshu Also your comment isn't accurate at all.


----------



## OneCool (Feb 22, 2010)

Something tells me nvidia is going to debut a monster of a card.

I think the L1 & L2 caching,384bit mem interface,decent clocks and it should easily beat out the 5870 not sure about the 5970 but it will be close.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

considering how long it took them, it needs to be or this will be a 2900 without the fact of a buyout happening at the time that part was released.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> omfgwtfbbq $699?  Go screw yourself NV



Seriously, you all are going nuts over some random website's pre-order price?

I seem to remember the HD5800 pre-order prices to be very similar...

Don't judge the product until we know how much it actually costs, and how it actually performs.

I highly doubt they won't be competitive.  If the GTX480 is more powerful than the HD5870, then it will cost more, however there will be lower cards that perform similar to the HD5870 that will likely cost the same.  Just like the GTX200 series and the HD4000 series.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

boy ya'll are taking his post too far, he was being sarcastic is all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Disparia (Feb 22, 2010)

^ That.

/thread


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2010)

Someone needs to email these to nvidia.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol, that's probably the best pic of the year.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll wait and see before bashing the card for not arriving on a decent time schedule.

Here's hoping to a beast of a card.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 23, 2010)

decent time would be a month late, a bad time would be two months late.



Dear nvidia, your new card had better produce "Real Life©" for the length of time it has taken. My children are more advanced and have more features, like a programmable beer fetch mode among many others, they were more fun to make for sure. I regularly overclock my children by giving them caffeinated beverages that causes no lockups or other issues, there was a need to purchase additional hardware for their use but most of it was quite inexpensive, and have only twice suffered from a overheating and pukey performance. I even imagine they cost less for me than for your whole company. Your product better perform.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I'll wait and see before bashing the card for not arriving on a decent time schedule.
> 
> Here's hoping to a beast of a card.



Yeah me too... but its not so much a bashing of the card as it is of... "ARE YOU READY!?!?! CHECK BACK ON MONDAY 9AM FOR NEWS!  (AFTER MONTHS OF WAITING) YOURE NOT READY FOR THIS!!!"

Monday 9AM: "IN ONE MONTH WE WILL SHOW YOU AWESOMENESS! YEAH!"



what the hell?  you made everyone wait till 9AM on Monday to tell them that you will show them something in a month? lol. Seriously?


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 23, 2010)

_33 said:


> ATI HD5890 please



ATI 5890 with 2GB of ram PLEASE!


----------



## TAViX (Feb 23, 2010)

What's a PAX??


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> this is how i feel...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100222/Capture805.jpg



So flustered they can't even check their spelling


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 23, 2010)

, damn when i see the "Are you ready" picture i expect monkey moves on this picture from our members , very nice work guys


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 23, 2010)

Fermi makes the non existent 5970 @ $700 look cheap!


----------



## idx (Feb 23, 2010)

the only thing we want to know is does this new GPU worth it ? .. and if what i heard about it was true then ATI will be really f****d .


----------



## idx (Feb 23, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Seriously, you all are going nuts over some random website's pre-order price?
> 
> I seem to remember the HD5800 pre-order prices to be very similar...
> 
> ...



i really agree with you..


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 23, 2010)

hurry up so i can buy one XD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> hurry up so i can buy one XD



Of course you want one. You have MW2 in your avy.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 23, 2010)

All I can say is, Fermi better be way more awesome than the majority of the PC building/modding community so far seems to think it will be, or nVidia is in for tough times.


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Of course you want one. You have MW2 in your avy.



MW2 Avys FTW?


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 23, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> So flustered they can't even check their spelling



No, actually "loose" is actually quite accurate in regards to what you're going to have to do to buy one.



Steevo said:


> decent time would be a month late, a bad time would be two months late.



Considering the thing is already nearly 10 months late (I remember it was supposed to be here in September), I think anytime now is great.



edilee012 said:


> I am a fan of Nvidia products and as history shows us Nvidia products have always out performed ATI product and this has never changed.



I know a certain vacuum cleaner that wants a word with you.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 23, 2010)

mdm-adph said:


> I know a certain vacuum cleaner that wants a word with you.
> 
> http://museum.bounce-gaming.net/5800.jpg



Check the "noise level" in the gpureview page of the card:

http://www.gpureview.com/geforce-fx-5800-ultra-card-145.html


*"Notoriously Loud"* lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 23, 2010)

My favorite so far (originally from HardOCP too. My how times have changed):


----------



## Steevo (Feb 24, 2010)

What I want to see is a pic of Nvidias CEO with the Fermi card in his ass, and him screaming I'm going to come.


Considering by W1zzards tests three of the five noisiest graphics cards are Nvidia, and they are close to as loud as ATI's dual GPU solutions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2010)

I found this in another thread.....

ATI chips on 210

Maybe Fermi isn't out because Nvidia is waiting on ATI to supply them with chips? 

WTF happen to Nvidia?! They have turned into an epic fail machine.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> you don't even need to take the cooler off, just look at the mem chips on the other side http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127459



Here, take a look at the back of the card.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Here, take a look at the back of the card.



I know! WTH is going on!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess MSI is reusing their memory chips.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Feb 24, 2010)

proof that nVidia's marketing department have lost the plot
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...or-lands-in-jail-following-a-bomb-threat.aspx


----------

